# LOOK what my friend made!!!!



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/user/12erwing#p/u/3/SlhSa7o1QKQ[/ame]


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

kewl!


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

yeah ..thats what i said!! He doesnt understand how many people might be interested in that setup.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

There is no video at that link anymore. I'd like to see it, please??


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

let me see if i can get it for you.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

try it again, I went right to it, from my first post.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Cute learning project, but missing on a number of points. For example, windspeed is lowest nearest the ground. I won't rain on the parade any more than that.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Has it actually generated any power yet? What is it's startup speed? As Harry eludes to, is there any chance you can get this up higher in the air to catch more wind?


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for your tip, Ill let him know, he is getting some power, iim guessing not alot and working on getting more, ill definately send your ideas his way. I think its great for a first timer. hes taking care of his 84 year old father, so spending alot of time at home, obviously being constructive.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I really appreciate seeing things people try. Especially when you can see things like the fenced off area around the wind mill to stop someone walking into it. Great project! I wonder if it would power a feed grinder for chickens or something.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Kudos to your friend,great project!

..........


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

Interesting experiment but I'm wondering if it can hold up when the wind really blows.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

I dunno, if not, Im sure he'll figure something out. Like I said hes taking care of his elderly father and being constructive while hes staying home with him. I invited him to join HT , and told him how much he could learn from here, and the nice folks he could meet and share ideas with.


----------

